# Suche digital Spiegelreflexkamera



## [orange_dot] (27. Januar 2003)

Hi,

ich fotografiere seit 6 jahren. Habe in der letzten zeit mit einer Minolta Dynax 800si gearbeitet, und nun wollte ich mal auf ein digitales Medium umsteigen. So vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich suche eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera, der Preis ist eigentlich egal.

cu [orange_dot]


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Januar 2003)

Nikon D1 X


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (27. Januar 2003)

Kodak DCS Pro 14n

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... höhöhö  =)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt, dann:

Kodak DCS Pro 14n

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Kodak/kodak_dcs14n.asp

Ich habe übrigens mal kurz ein Bild gebastelt, wo man gut sehen kann, was es für Folgen hat, wenn der Chip nicht KB-Format (36 x 24mm) hat. Bei der Canon D60 zum Beispiel ist der Chip deutlich kleiner, was zur Folge hat, dass eben nur noch ein Ausschnitt des vom Objektiv erzeugten Bildes aufgenommen wird. Das ganze nennt man dann "Brennweitenverlängerung" und führt dazu, dass erstens Weitwinkelaufnahmen echt problematisch werden und zweitens nicht die volle Qualität des Objektivs (Auflösungsvermögen der Linsen) genutzt wird.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## [orange_dot] (29. Januar 2003)

... klingt alles sehr gut, und spricht wohl eindeutig für eine Kodak DCS Pro 14n. Also wird meine Aufgabe für die nächste Zeit sparen heissen. 

.. ich dank euch allen ^^

cu [orange_dot]


----------



## DLDS (2. Oktober 2003)

auch wenn der Thread schon was älter ist.

Die Kodak 14n kann noch lange nicht mit der Canon Eos 1Ds mithalten.
Die Bildqualität reicht bei weiten nicht an der der 1Ds ran ! Megapixel sind einfach nicht alles.... 

Dazu kommen noch zig andere Mängel wie z.b. das dieses Ding extreem langsam ist, usw....

Mein Fav ist ganz klar die EOS 1Ds !
D1 X ist zwar auch klasse, aber im Alltagsbetrieb schwächelt sie ab und zu in der Zuverlässigkeit.


P.S. die Follformatsensor Technik ist noch lange nicht ausgereift..... Ein grund wieso Nikon immer noch keinen FV-Sensor im Programm hat ! 
In der der letzten FoMAg war darüber ein klasse Bericht.


----------



## ebimog (6. Oktober 2003)

man muss beim Kauf eine Kamera auch daran denken, wenn man irgendwann die Kamera mal wieder los werden möchte, soll nicht soviel an Wert  verlieren ! so denke ich halt bei Nikon ist man an der sicher Seite.

Gruß


----------



## DLDS (6. Oktober 2003)

das bist du bei keiner digitalen Spiegelreflex. Dafür ist die Entwicklung zu schnell....


----------



## Maniacy (23. November 2003)

ich, weiss ich hab hier schon lang nix mehr zum Besten gegeben, aber:
NIKON, NIKON, NIKON

Ich sach nur: NIKON!

Kauft NIKON

mfG
Mani


----------



## Vitalis (23. November 2003)

Toller Beitrag Maniacy 

Nikon hat aber leider keine gescheiten Digitalkameras im Angebot.. Hat den Zug wohl etwas verpasst. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was..

*edit* Keine, die es mit Canon-Digicams aufnehmen können.


----------



## Vincent (24. November 2003)

Es gibt momentan außer Mittel und Großformat Rückteilen keine Möglichkeit außer High End Scanner ein so hochauflösendes digitales Bild zu erzeugen wie das die Canon EOS 1Ds macht. 
Canon hat da anscheinend einen enormen Technologievorsprung.

@DLDS: Diese Comments kamen aus einer Zeit, in der es noch keinen 14n Praxistest sondern nur die technischen Daten a la 14mio Pixel gab. Tja der 14n Hype war leider unbegründet...


----------

